# Who makes custom Cobia jigs



## BigCel60 (Feb 24, 2018)

Who makes custom Cobia jigs


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

“C&b custom jigs” is always a go to


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/cobiacandy/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

